# [Regular Season Game 38] Houston Rockets at Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(21-16)/(16-19)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 12, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Felton / Jackson / Wallace / Diaw / Mohammed*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets will spend plenty of time at home over the next few weeks. Unfortunately for them, Tuesday is not one of those nights.
> 
> The Rockets look to snap a four-game road losing streak and win their eighth in a row over the Charlotte Bobcats, who are looking to match a franchise record with their fifth straight home victory.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

102-94 Bobcats...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Charlotte 102, Houston 94*
> 
> Houston didn't get some calls, and the Rockets went one-on-one way too much in this loss, but the killer was the obvious offensive killer that made all the highlighs. Charlotte's Stephen Jackson dropped 43, as he was having his way with Trevor Ariza even before his fourth quarter explosion that saw the Bobcats wing toss in 16 points.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Blown game and simply out hustled.


----------

